#ubuntu-news 2009-01-12
<Tumie> IMPORTANT NEWS: http://blog.philipp-michels.de/?p=133
<james_w> apparently MSN have fixed the problem on their end
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-13
<tyche> Re: The Ubuntu Forums - "What we have, here, is a failure to communicate"
<tyche> Ah, it's just the LoCo team forums that have a failure to communicate.
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, In the TB meeting, its been decided that we're moving to the Google Calendar.
 * Pici makes note
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: really?
<boredandblogging> lol ok
<cody-somerville> rly
<boredandblogging> well, that solves 50% of our problems
<boredandblogging> ugh, forums are down?
<james_w> yeah
<boredandblogging> james_w: what happened to it?
<james_w> not sure
<james_w> they've been down for a while though
<boredandblogging> thats not encouraging
<tyche> Re: The Ubuntu Forums - "What we have, here, is a failure to communicate"
<boredandblogging> tyche: heh
<tyche> And it's been down all day.
<boredandblogging> and right after we tell everyone about the linux format best support resource award!
<boredandblogging> :-P
<tyche> Maybe that's what happened.  It got slash-dotted
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, sabdfl said to not worry about the bot
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, we'll get it fixed but for now just have a link to the calendar in the topic
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: fair enough
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, can you send me a private message?
<Vantrax> from what i hear forums are down to fix database corruption problems from the other day
<tyche> It's sad to think that Linux is subject to corruption.  Next thing you know it'll be running for office.
<cody-somerville> haha
<boredandblogging> think this is longest I've seen the forums down
<tyche> Where is Paul Newman when we need him.  Hee hee
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-14
<Vantrax> anyone heard about the Australian NSW government k12 tender?
<Vantrax> spec basically means every kid in the NSW system will have a linux netbook.
<sladen> [[citation needed]]
<Vantrax> http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/hardware/soa/NSW-issues-200m-PC-wireless-tender/0,130061702,339293637,00.htm https://tenders.nsw.gov.au/commerce/?event=public.rft.showClosed&RFTUUID=F6004F9F-90B3-D71E-C95E6CE7623629C3
<Vantrax> max cost $500AUD, considering the dell mini 9 is $550 at education pricing it basically means no way to bundle MS into the price. Have to go linux
<sladen> unless ...Microsoft *pay* AU$50 times $number_ordered for each copy of MS Office
<Vantrax> well MS windows and MS office both would have to be free effectively...
<Vantrax> the NSW government has been piloting Linux based school labs here and there for a while
<sladen> yes/no, it's worth enough to Microsoft that they would not only make any necessary "free" but they would actually pay the contracter/government to install Microsoft stuff so that the contract didn't go elsewhere
<sladen> what sadly happens all too frequently is that a government department says "we're going Linux" and Bill Gates gets in his jet and has a "meeting" the next day
<sladen> with somebody high-up (like a prime-minister)
<Vantrax> yeah, maybe it will be different with a new prime ministeer
<Vantrax> where you from sladen
<sladen> I'm in the United Kindom at the momnet
<sladen> Kingdom; moment
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, did you see the follow-up responses about the fridge gcal?
<cody-somerville> The ubuntu.com domain sounds interesting
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: yes
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: the free tools argument has been fair, but the drupal calendars have been a royal pain
<james_w> I think you should document what the current issues are, so that you can show people the reasons for moving to something non-free
<james_w> and when problems are hit with using google calendar there aren't questions about what moving to google improved
<boredandblogging> right
<Rinchen> yeah, I would love to use the event repeat module but it has so many problems it would be a disservice to the community
<james_w> Rinchen: could you expand on the problems?
<boredandblogging> i was wondering if its useful for LoCos to add their irc meetings to the calendar, maybe a separate calendar?
<Rinchen> james_w, in simplest terms: a) it has security holes that Kees could drive a bus through, b) it's not available for Drup 6 because it's being rewritten to address those fundamental architectural holes
<james_w> Rinchen: ah, I didn't realise Kees had reviewed it
<james_w> it was unnamed "security problems" before
<Rinchen> james_w, I don't think it did. It was a metaphor you'd get though :-)
<james_w> ah
<Rinchen> s/it/he
<james_w> well, one of the maintainers is on the drupal security team, so it probably doesn't have gaping holes
<Rinchen> newz knows the story best but I've gotten the same story from him and elmo
<james_w> and currently, only trusted people are able to create events aren't they?
<Rinchen> if it were installed, yes that is correct
<Rinchen> I wasn't able to get IS to install it though :-(
<james_w> it seems a bit silly to me to migrate away from free tools when there are free tools we could either use or fix
<james_w> and I was mistaken about the maintainer of the module being on the security team, sorry
<cody-somerville> james_w, I dunno if you noticed but Mark asked if maybe it would be a good idea to get google domain applications thingie for ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> re: silly.  My Drupal experts tell me that event repeat should rock for 6 when it's out but it won't be for a some time yet.  It's been difficult to get attention to the Fridge unless it's security related so the going has been slow. :-(
<james_w> yeah, I can understand that
<james_w> I'm told that the whole calendar system has been overhauled in 6 and is much better
<james_w> cody-somerville: I did
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: newz had some ideas for doing the calendar stuff after he got from his conferene
<Rinchen> yeah, I'm waiting to hear back from newz on those
<Rinchen> I haven't poked him about it though
<boredandblogging> but I think it would still be the same issue...it would take too long to roll them out
<Tumie> Can we change the world? Yes we can! Can we fix it? Yes we can! BOB THE BUILDER :D :D :D
<cody-somerville> yes yes
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-15
<boredandblogging> Rinchen cody-somerville take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<boredandblogging> is there anything missing from it?
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, instead of giving folks access to the calendar
<cody-somerville> I recommend we give out the calendar's e-mail address
<cody-somerville> and then to add to the calendar, they create the event on their calendar and invite our calendar
<sladen> blink
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: does that work if they don't have a gmail address and just a regular email address to access google
<cody-somerville> yup
<cody-somerville> They just need a google account to access Google Calendar
<boredandblogging> do we do have to do anything when they invite the calendar?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: ^^
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, configurable
<nizarus> can I request access for calendar in the name of ubuntu-tn LoCo ?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: can you walk me through how to do the inviting?
<boredandblogging> i'm logged into a different gmail account...
<cody-somerville> Create an event
<boredandblogging> I've added the fridge calendar
<cody-somerville> no need to add the fridge calendar
<cody-somerville> Invite a guest using this e-mail address:
<cody-somerville> j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io@group.calendar.google.com
<boredandblogging> got it, ok cool
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: thanks, I'll change the instructions to reflect that
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I get a text message everytime you add an event :)
<boredandblogging> hah, yeah, just playing with it
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I get permissioned denied when I try to edit the calendar page
<boredandblogging> i'm logged out and can see it
<boredandblogging> oh wait
<boredandblogging> sorry
<boredandblogging> read that wrong
<boredandblogging> thats some weird bug
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: its a right issue
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: ping
<boredandblogging> bb, got a meeting
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, /me on phone calls. Leave msg. Be back in 1 hour
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: I edited fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar, cody-somerville can't edit it afterwards
<cody-somerville> I couldn't edit it before hand either
<Rinchen> read only for me as well
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: I probably edited it at some point
<boredandblogging> I justed edited it
<cody-somerville> I think it might have to do with openid
<Rinchen> back.  boredandblogging, cody-somerville - sorted?
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: no
<Rinchen> ok, the Dr is in.  :-)
<Rinchen> How can I replicate the issue?
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: think if I edit something, no one else can afterwards
<boredandblogging> I'm like kryptonite!
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, well, I can't edit anything at all
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, because I don't have auth
<boredandblogging> hmmm
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, I think you need to add the ID's on the sharing page of all the fridge editors' google accounts
<Rinchen> there is an openid solution from a google partner but it costs $$$$$$$
<boredandblogging> wait, you can't edit anything on the Fridge?
<boredandblogging> or just the google calendar?
<Rinchen> gcal
<Rinchen> where you talking about fridge nodes?
<Rinchen> s/where/were
<boredandblogging> yeah, we had this issue before, where I would edit something, and no one could edit anything after me
<boredandblogging> no one could edit whatever node I edited after me
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, oh, ok.  Gimme a node that it's happening on
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, I suspect it's the team code
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, there was that little trick you and newz did which gave you special privs. that was supposed to have been fixed....
<boredandblogging> the google calendar would be an example, because its just embedded html
<Rinchen> so I found one that you did and I can edit it
<Rinchen> I didn't actually try to submit
<Rinchen> but it lets me edit
<boredandblogging> try submitting
<Rinchen> worked on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1815
<boredandblogging> hmmm
<boredandblogging> then I have no clue
<Rinchen> I *should* have exactly the same privs as everyone else. Newz is the only one who has admin rights
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-16
<cody-somerville> :]
<boredandblogging> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> boredandblogging: pong?
<boredandblogging> nixternal: anything happen with the LoCo db yet?
<nixternal> working on it
<nixternal> been to busy at work to dedicate a lot of coding hours on it and was planning on getting it done this weekend, but today at work a huge wrench got thrown in to the wheel
<boredandblogging> nixternal: no biggie, someone else asked me about it, got me curious
<nixternal> ya, I have the LP wrapper done, but we were trying to figure out the most efficient way with it
<nixternal> my models got cut in half as we aren't going to have user accounts on it, everything will be through LP with a wrapper back creating classes and db tables for events
<nixternal> then the events will connect back to the LP team
<boredandblogging> sweet, so its gonna be pretty light and fast
<nixternal> light yes, fast no, because LP doesn't know the meaning of fast
<boredandblogging> lol, fair enough
<nixternal> it's as strong as its weakest link :)
<boredandblogging> awesome, looking forward to it
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-17
 * johnc4510-laptop waves
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: are you working on any of the links?
<johnc4510-laptop> if not, i'll start at the top
<tyche> Not right now.  Later.  When my head un-fogs a bit better.  I'll get them, though.  You don't have to.
<johnc4510-laptop> i can start on some of them
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Up to you.  But I usually don't start on them until mid-afternoon, and into the evening.
<johnc4510-laptop> awn is strange, occasionally when i reboot it loses an icon
<myrtlebeachbums> So I hand over ITB to kennymc0 and you make up for it by giving me more ITP links than usual. I see how you are. ;)
<johnc4510-laptop> lol, just the luck of the draw this wk
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Yep.  He wants to keep you active and happy
<myrtlebeachbums> NP. I'll have them done before the day is out because I'm off to Charlotte tomorrow morning.
<johnc4510-laptop> i hope lizra shows up
<tyche> If he doesn't, I'll cover it.
<myrtlebeachbums> Yeah me too.
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<myrtlebeachbums> tyche I think kennymc0 was going to prepare them just in case too.
<tyche> You're right, myrtlebeachbums.  But better to be prepared than to have to scramble at the last minute.
<myrtlebeachbums> Absolutely.
<myrtlebeachbums> With me unavailable tomorrow I can't help either.
<kennymc0> yeah i'm planning on getting everything together which expecially with that script will be really fast and easy :)
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: i got the GCN section all done now
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm going to move down to the Meeting summaries and fill those in
<johnc4510-laptop> ok guys, i'm out for lunch bb soon
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-18
<myrtlebeachbums> FYI - In The Press section pasted into UWN 125.
<tyche> kennymc0: Let me know when you're out, and I'll add the last of the Launchpad stuff.
<kennymc0> i'm out
<tyche> kk. Thanks
<kennymc0> np
<tyche> kennymc0: See what you think of that writeup:  http://tycheent.wordpress.com/
<kennymc0> looks good
<tyche> I know I laid it on rather thick, but I'd really like their help as well as their participation.
<tyche> Remember, I was having to enter the information in 2 calendars for a while.
<kennymc0> who's the one complaining now
<kennymc0> lol
<tyche> Nope.  I'm not complaining.  Just stating a fact.  A fact that YOU have now taken over.  HEH HEH HEH
<johnc4510> morning
<tyche> Is it?  You have evidence of that?
<johnc4510> well, my eyes are in the upright position
<tyche> BTW, I authorized a pay raise for kennymc0.  I doubled his pay.  He had 35 Upcoming Meetings to enter, this week.
<johnc4510-laptop> lo
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<tyche> See also:  http://tycheent.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/upcoming-events-calendar-has-moved/
<johnc4510-laptop> looking
<johnc4510-laptop> yep
<johnc4510-laptop> what about the updates, have they just not started pages for 6.06 and 7.10?
<tyche> Think I covered it well enough?
<tyche> kennymc0 looked.  No January entry page at all.
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah looked like it, ofcourse there will be questions and those that don't follow it
<tyche> I'm wondering if they're just not reporting them.
<johnc4510-laptop> did liraz contribute this wk?
<johnc4510-laptop> his name is in the credits
<tyche> He put in the Security and Updates.  kennymc0 checked them, and added a couple and edited some.
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<tyche> He did NOT do the Stats.  kennymc0 put them in.
<johnc4510-laptop> something looks wrong with the Glossary of terms too, no beginning == i think
<tyche> I'll fix that when I get there.  I've been going through the UWN looking for terms.  I'm not done yet.
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<tyche> Glossary is in.
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<johnc4510-laptop> did dave do ITP this wk?
<tyche> Yep
<tyche> And you were right about the Glossary.  It was unequal.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> ah
<johnc4510-laptop> dave is really getting the hang of it i think
<johnc4510-laptop> still a little wordy, but much better
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Yea, he did good.  I made a couple of corrections (REALLY minor).
<johnc4510-laptop> great
<tyche> He also dropped a couple of links that you'd put in.  They were dupes from last week.
<tyche> He commented them out in the edit page
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> the woman with the dell summary
<johnc4510-laptop> we should add a "note:" at the bottom about some in the community and their answers don't you think?
<LaserJock> anybody around? I'm confused about the calendaring situation
<johnc4510-laptop> LaserJock: yeah, tyche is here
<johnc4510-laptop> ask away
<tyche> LaserJock: What's up?
<LaserJock> basically, what the heck is going on? :-)
<LaserJock> i go to the fridge calendar and it's totally not in sync with this new google calendar
<boredandblogging> LaserJock: ignore fridge.ubuntu.com/event, it will not be maintained in the future
<johnc4510-laptop> we've had to switch to a google calendar because it's become un-adaptable
<johnc4510-laptop> the fridge calendar that is
<LaserJock> boredandblogging: well that's kinda dumb, don't put it on fridge then
<boredandblogging> nuzum just hasn't gotten around to pulling it
<boredandblogging> pulling fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<boredandblogging> actually
<boredandblogging> I might be able to redirect it
<LaserJock> I've been trying to make schedules based on fridge only to find out it's not right :(
<johnc4510-laptop> we won't in the future but this is a transition period
<tyche> LaserJock: Use http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<LaserJock> so can i still submit events via mailing list?
<boredandblogging> LaserJock: you can do it yourself now
<boredandblogging> look at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<LaserJock> boredandblogging: I don't want to do it myself
<boredandblogging> why?
<tyche> LaserJock: Submit it, and I'll put it on for you.
<johnc4510-laptop> you have to type an email with the same info you would put in
<LaserJock> tyche: that's an awful calendar, how do we know where stuff is when Open Week's mixed in there
<LaserJock> ?
<boredandblogging> open week is being held in irc as well
<boredandblogging> just like any other meeting you would schedule
<LaserJock> I just want #ubuntu-meeting stuff
<LaserJock> it's hard to figure out a schedule when *everything* is on there
<boredandblogging> the original fridge calendar was never only #ubuntu-meeting
<boredandblogging> it was mostly, but not completely
<LaserJock> yeah, but it wasn't usually things like the open week schedule
<tyche> It's just that, with the original, not too many people used it.  So it was mostly the recurring events.
<LaserJock> anyway, if I can still email in news I guess it'll be ok
<tyche> I'm still here.  And I can still put them up for you.
<LaserJock> is there any way to get the google calendar to do 24hr time?
<tyche> Not that I've seen.  It IS using UTC (GMT - NO daylight)
<LaserJock> yeah, but UTC isn't very helpful when I've got am/pm to contend with ;-)
<nizarus> boredandblogging,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar it's a little bit confusing
<nizarus> "The Fridge calendar is used to organize meetings around the community, specifically ones that take place in #ubuntu-meeting. "
<johnc4510-laptop> LaserJock: you can go into settings and under time format change it
<tyche> LaserJock: PM is just the time + 12
<nizarus> i added an event meeting for u-tn LoCo after that i remove it
<tyche> After a while, it becomes second nature.  Like 4:00 PM is 16:00
<LaserJock> tyche: right, but that means I have to add 12 then do the right ofsets, gets confusing :-)
<LaserJock> johnc4510-laptop: where is the settings?
<tyche> there are also tables for time zones.
<johnc4510-laptop> LaserJock: top right of page
<johnc4510-laptop> for settings
<johnc4510-laptop> next to your email address
<tyche> On the Google calendar page, not the Fridge version.
<johnc4510-laptop> right
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I'm sorry guys, this is just really frustrating to me. I'll try not to take it out on you.
<johnc4510-laptop> if you don't see it you may have to set up an account
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<tyche> Hey, you're not taking it out on us.  We understand.
<tyche> Change is always disruptive.  But sometimes change is necessary.
<LaserJock> this google calendar thing is going to a big step back for me, though I certainly know the recuring events pain (been there, done that)
<tyche> Hee hee.  You weren't the one keeping 2 calendars in sync.
<tyche> THAT was a pain.
<johnc4510-laptop> yep, and we had no way to do recurring events in the fridge calendar
<LaserJock> right, I did the Fridge events for a bit, it is a pain
<johnc4510-laptop> ah so you know the problems
<johnc4510-laptop> hee hee
<LaserJock> but the pain was supposed to movtivate CIS, not a move to Google Calendar :-)
<tyche> If it helps, see also http://tycheent.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/upcoming-events-calendar-has-moved/
<LaserJock> tyche: that's what got me here. I had no idea the google calendar existed until this morning
<johnc4510-laptop> that was probably ok at first, but the number of events has increased dynamically recently too
<tyche> Hmm.  I thought it had been published as being out there.
<LaserJock> so why not use openid and enlarge the group of people who can add events?
<LaserJock> tyche: could have been but I never saw it
<LaserJock> I don't remember if you can have drupal lock down a specific content category/type, but creating an event_contributor role and allowing say ~ubuntumembers access would seem reasonable
<LaserJock> is it possible to do tagging in Google Calendar?
<tyche> I thought it had been opened up for a while.  But very few people used the Fridge/Drupal calendar
<johnc4510-laptop> not sure, the biggest problem with the fridge drupal is that it is a customized (hacked) drupal that won't accept new plugins without them being altered
<LaserJock> johnc4510-laptop: of course, but that's why we have an army of smart Canonical hackers ;-)
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> yes but...
<tyche> They all told us that they couldn't do it, because of security holes.
<johnc4510-laptop> they don't always have the time to redo things
<LaserJock> tyche: yes, security has become a very handy excuse for "Won't Fix"
<tyche> I don't know about that. I'm just a "Dumb User".  LOL
<LaserJock> somehow just about every other organization manages to do this
<LaserJock> it's just flat out unacceptable and inexusable that Ubuntu doesn't have a decent even calendaring system
<LaserJock> *event
<LaserJock> have you guys brought the calendaring up to the CC or TB?
<tyche> Yea.  Mark said "do it"
<LaserJock> do what?
<tyche> Go to Google
<LaserJock> I was thinking more of lodging a complaint against Canonical (CIS) to either/both CC & TB
<LaserJock> this is years of pretty awful "service", I think the community should be able to lodge a complaint
<tyche> That had been done prior.  And someone had been put on investigating the situation.  The outcome was that "it couldn't be done".  There is also the possibility that the entire Fridge  may change in the future, but that's still in the planning stages.
<LaserJock> doubtful it'd go anywhere since CC/TB == Canonical but it's worth putting out there
<johnc4510-laptop> LaserJock: have you seen this?:http://www.ndeschildre.net/2009/01/10/ubuntu-news-website-mockups/#comment-8815
<LaserJock> sure, I've heard that a news system was coming for well over a year
<johnc4510-laptop> with a new news page we may be able to use a drupal plugin with a calendar
<johnc4510-laptop> we're not sure yet
<LaserJock> well, I'm glad nand has put his website magic to it, it doesn't look half bad
<LaserJock> but we've had mockups forever and it's always bottlenecked on CIS
<LaserJock> anyway, I'm starting to sound like a scratchy broken record
<LaserJock> :-)
<tyche> Not as bad as 78RPMs.  LOL
<johnc4510-laptop> this is something mark is interested in so we shouldn't have that kind of problem
<LaserJock> frankly I don't see how Mark can say he's interested
<LaserJock> this has been a consistent and know problem for years and yet he's done very little towards it that I've ever seen
<tyche> I've seen some of the logs from the past 6 months or so, and believe me, he's interested.
<LaserJock> well, "shows interest" perhaps and I hope he really is interested
<LaserJock> but like I said, you can say you're interested and all, but if you don't deliver anything it's kinda hard to make that claim
<tyche> Well, he does have other things on his plate.  And he's passed things off to others to do (this is called "delegation").  And he's kept up with what the situation is.
<tyche> That's the best that one can hope for, really
<LaserJock> but honestly the problem is that he delegates *to* the problem :-)
<tyche> Yes, but there's a certain amount of expectation there that doesn't happen when someone lower makes a request.  One does not tell the boss that you don't want to do it.  You've got to have some pretty good reasons for it not getting done.
<tyche> We've also had discussions with some of the SysAdmins concerning this, so we have some idea of what they're up against.
<LaserJock> and that's where the "interest" part comes in. Mark's gotta really show that he believes in the Fridge or Ubuntu infrastructure in general
<tyche> This was a "last ditch" attempt to at least put something workable in place.
<tyche> I believe he does.
<LaserJock> I hopes so
<johnc4511-laptop> new issue of UWN available: available at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue125
<johnc4511-laptop> available at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue125
 * johnc4511-laptop says thanks for all the team for another great issue of the UWN :)
<johnc4511-laptop> great job folks
<greg-g> heya johnc4510, a couple of quick comments:
<greg-g> on the fridge article the phrase "Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License BY SA Creative Commons License" should probably be:
<greg-g> "Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 License" with everything starting with "Creative" and ending with "License" being linkified to http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<greg-g> and your personal blog (which goes to planet.ubuntu) the text should also be what is above.  There is a descripency between what you say it is licensed under (attribution only) and what you link to (by-sa).
<greg-g> s/descripency/discrepancy/
<tyche> greg-g: There's no discrepancy, really.  The Fridge is controlled by the Community.  johnc4510's blog is personal. He can make it whatever he wants.  The planet doesn't control what an individual copyrights.  See also my blog
<greg-g> tyche: not what I meant.
<greg-g> the text says it is licensed under a CC:BY license when it links to the CC:BY-SA license
<tyche> Note your first - It say BY SA
<greg-g> tyche: go to his blog post: http://johnc4510.wordpress.com/2009/01/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-125/
<greg-g> at the bottom, it says only BY
<greg-g> but links to BY-SA
<greg-g> I told him about the discrepancy before on the wiki (had the same problem) and he acknowledged it, it just must have fell through the cracks of the template.
<tyche> Maybe.  But I think, because of the link, that it still counts.
<greg-g> tyche: what still counts? and counts as what?
<tyche> It still counts as a BY SA.  Especially since it isn't called out in the preceeding text.
<greg-g> it is called out
<greg-g> "Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 LicenseCreative Commons License
<greg-g> "
<greg-g> that is a direct quote from his blog
<tyche> I know.  I'm reading it.
<greg-g> the last 3 words are linked to the by-sa license, though
<tyche> Yep.  That's the version that it's released under
<greg-g> so, what I'm saying is change it to: Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 License Creative Commons License
<tyche> Well, I'm not a copyright lawyer, but I think you'll find that it's still covered, since a link is provided for the actual license.
<greg-g> there is a difference in saying "Creative Commons Attribution" and linking to Attribution-ShareALike
<tyche> It might be nice if he changed it, but it's not vital
<greg-g> I don't understand why you don't want what you say to match what you link to.
<greg-g> it is AS DIFFERENT as saying "I use Linux" and having the word "linux" link to microsoft.com
<greg-g> but, do what you want
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-19
<akgraner> did UWN go out yet?
<nhandler> Hmm...I don't recall seeing a UWN for this week. johnc4510 tyche: ^^^
<tyche> akgraner and I are discussing it, now.
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> nhandler, I think UWN is ready to go can you push it to the Fridge?
<akgraner> nhandler, yep is ready just went to -news
<akgraner> The current issue of Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 176 is available:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue176
<nhandler> Yeah, I can put it on the fridge. But wasn't there a script that johnc4510 normally used to format it?
<akgraner> nhandler, see pm pls :-)
<akgraner> nixternal, sorry didn't mean to hit you in pm  oops :-(
<nixternal> akgraner: haha, that's alright, as I have no clue what you were talking about :)
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright, thanks
<nhandler> Alright, the UWN is on the Fridge. I also sent an email to ubuntu-news-team@ . For the fridge post, I stuck with johnc4510's template, but I did notice several mistakes in it (I'm not sure where the best place to make note of this would be)
<tyche> nhandler: We're going to make you proof it before it goes out.  At LEAST 3 sets of eyes went over it. What did we miss?
<nhandler> tyche: It isn't the wiki version. It is only the Fridge version. Read through http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1966 and you should see what I mean
<tyche> Looking
<tyche> The node you sent me to was for UWN175, and was sent by johnc4510.  This is the current one:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue176
<nhandler> tyche: I know. But he uses the same template for all of his fridge posts. Notice the first and last sentences
<tyche> They look the same to me, except for issue number and date in the first sentence, which I would expect.  Especially since it's taken from the Wiki template.
<nhandler> tyche: The first sentence is grammatically incorrect. It would be fine without the "Welcome to" or without the "is available" but having them both is wrong. The last sentence states the license twice
<nhandler> (the second issue could also be fixed on the wiki)
<tyche> Sentence 1, replace the comma with a period.
<tyche> I'll give you the last sentence on grammer.  But the first one is a punctuation error.
<tyche> Actually, I think the last sentence may also be an HTML error, as in johnc4510 isn't comfortable with HTML tags.
<tyche> Even wiki HTML tags.  :-)
<tyche> Here's how I did it on my blog: This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-Share Alike 3.0 United States License.
<tyche> And the whole thing, on my blog, is a hyperlink
<nhandler> :)
<tyche> I'll see if I can change them in the wiki template.  But don't hold your breath, I'm only an editor, not chief editor.
<tyche> Ah, I see why the first sentence is messed up.  In the wiki it's right, but does not have the words "is now available".  johnc4510 simply took the first sentence and added the words to it without looking at the punctuation.
<tyche> There's nothing I can do about that except let him know, if I ever get to talk to him again.
<tyche> Last sentence, in the wiki, is: "Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License", followed by the CC logo, and that followed by the link.
<tyche> See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<tyche> So the observed errors are not something under my control.
<nhandler> tyche: I think he said he has a script to prepare the UWN for the Frdige. We just need to poke him to a) release the script and b) fix these issues in it ;)
<tyche> It's talking to him that's rough.  The only time I see him now is on Sunday morning in the UWN.
<tyche> And things are crazy enough, then.
<akgraner> tyche, I guess we got it out the door, thanks to nick and nhandler  :-)  thanks nhandler!
<jamalta> akgraner: this the right place?
<jamalta> hmm.. looks like it
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> what's up
<jamalta> So, whenever I get a UWN in my inbox, I always try to look for a link to the website. I prefer the structure on the website for some odd reason, so I wanted to suggest if it was possible to start adding it.
<jamalta> I think it would be helpful for people to quickly get a link of it
<jamalta> In case they want to send the link to someone, blog about it, post it on a microblog, etc.
<jamalta> What do you think?
<akgraner> I'll bring that up to the editor and see what we can do to add to the template
<jamalta> akgraner: thanks! :)
<akgraner> but which website are you referring to?
<jamalta> The link to that issue, for example, the one from last week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue176
<tyche> You can always reach the current issue with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current
<akgraner> yep that is the wiki
<jamalta> tyche: Ah, I did not know that
<akgraner> jamalta, there is also an RSS feed
<tyche> Apparently, a lot of people don't.
<jamalta> hehe :) I guess that works too
<jamalta> Thanks!
<akgraner> tyche, can we add that to the template
<tyche> I think that would be something to talk to johnc4510 about.
<akgraner> tyche, of course I guess I was asking more  - it is possible to do that
<akgraner> not to just go ahead and ad it without talking to him
<akgraner> :-/
<tyche> I don't see a problem with adding it.  I'm just not sure he wouldn't feel it was a duplication of effort.
<johnc4510> nhandler: ping
<johnc4510> there is no script for putting the UWN on the fridge
<johnc4510> also, feel free to correct those two things you and tyche were discussing last night...I have np with that
<johnc4510> the script i have, and i believe tyche has it too is for posting to the forums thread the UWN has
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-21
<MarkDude> Is anyone here able to tell me if a *story* might be newsworthy?
<MarkDude> OR is email the only way to do it?
<cjohnston> I would email it to the list...
<MarkDude> Some of us Ubuntu folks were at an unconference this month. We helped put on a session with Karsten Wade (from Fedora). Stories about different Open Source people cooperating on the common goal of community - might not be a bad idea?
<MarkDude> It doesn't have to be 100% Ubuntu in other words?
<MarkDude> I am willing to mail to the list - I just  want to make sure *open source community* would be a suitable subject.
<mdke> MarkDude: that does sound interesting. I definitely suggest that you mail the list with a story. At the least it is worthy of going in UWN, in my opinion
<MarkDude> mdke, ty, I thought it was, I just wanted to make sure I amheading in the right direction
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-24
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue177
<highvoltage> yay
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-17
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll be working on adding information the next few hours - so feel free to ping me if needed  - also if you have pulled links where did you put them - I am looking at the etherpad and the wiki page right now
<nhandler> akgraner: I haven't gotten to it. I got a bit distracted while getting caught up. I can start now though
 * nhandler will use the etherpad
<akgraner> no worries...
<akgraner> want me to just do planet for now
<akgraner> we can decide Community news after the other sections are in if you feel like it - also are we going to implement the changes from the survey
<akgraner> if you want I can do that as I go through it tonight
<nhandler> akgraner: What changes from the survey did we decide to implement?
<akgraner> I thought we would be linking to the calendars
<nhandler> akgraner: And if you have info for 'In the Press' and/or 'In the Blogosphere' those would be very useful. I have the Planet in my reader, but we had to drop those two sections
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> then you pull the planet stuff
<akgraner> and I'll work on the other two sections
<akgraner> also people asked that we link to updates instead of including them in the Text email as people said it was too long
<akgraner> so it can be on the wiki we just need to link to the updates and security for the email
<akgraner> (people are reading on their phones and complain it is too long)
<nhandler> akgraner: For the calendar, it might be better to implement that change once fridge.ubuntu.com is live again (since the link will point there). We could then setup the link so it points to an embeded html calendar of the fridge/loco calendars only for that week (instead of the month)
<akgraner> sorry I haven't been able to help lately and I don't want to change stuff if you all decided not too - nhandler do you want me to pull the bug and translation stats
<akgraner> why can't we do that now - there is a week view - or at least there used to be
<nhandler> akgraner: For the security and wiki, I have no objections. If possible, it might be useful to script that (to try and minimize the changes editors need to make by hand for the different versions we publish)
<akgraner> we have a script for pulling all those stats
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't care much either way (re: calendar), but if it is launching soon, I thought it might be a nice change to go along with the fridge
<akgraner> no worries - I'll just get the information in there the rest can be decided late
<akgraner> later I mean
<akgraner> ahhh
<nhandler> akgraner: For the stats, we also had some confusion for the translation stats about what ubuntu version they were meant to be for
<akgraner> maverick
<akgraner> we don't go to development release until beta
<akgraner> so everything is current release until the development release hits beta
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright. That should get on the wiki checklist eventually
<akgraner> I thought it was on there
<akgraner> but no matter
<akgraner> working on links now
<nhandler> akgraner: It is a bit unclear about switching at beta
<akgraner> ok I'll update that
<nhandler> I was just thinking, what if we were to get a small little button added to planet.ubuntu.com that allows people to submit news to the Fridge? Do you think that might be useful (if so, I'll run it by the website folks)
 * nhandler just pulled some planet links. Time to sort and prune
<akgraner> yeah that would be great
<akgraner> we could see what people are really interested in as well
<CensoredBiscuit> hey all
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm adding stuff to sneak peek but will look to see if you have included any of these links in the planet section - I am just adding them there as a place holder as some of them may be on the planet as well
<akgraner> if you find links that you would like to include but are finding it is getting too long then just drop the article name and link to it in "sneak peek"
<akgraner> CensoredBiscuit, hi
<nhandler> akgraner: I thought "sneak peek" was for stuff that will be in the next issue.
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> it's for stuff that we couldn't include as a summary
<akgraner> so we give them a peek at the story
<akgraner> hence stuff that should have been included but could not be for whatever reason
<akgraner> nhandler, sorry  - I tried to include all of this in the instructions...
<akgraner> but there are some little things that probably aren't there..:-/
<nhandler> akgraner: Don't worry, your instructions were very great (that is how we managed to put out a UWN release with 2 people). But that is another area that we could probably clarify a bit more
<akgraner> totally agree :-) adding that to my list :-)
<nhandler> And just a heads up, I included the Leaving Canonical post mainly because it is about a very old/well known employee and it was very well written (and includes some info on the early days of canonical that many folks probably don't know)
<akgraner> nhandler, did you add it to the etherpad?
<nhandler> akgraner: Yes
<akgraner> cause I don't see it
<akgraner> which one are you using the ideas one or UWN one
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm working on the http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas pad for now (just added titles to the links)
<akgraner> ahhh
<akgraner> sorry - I'm on http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> DOH!
 * akgraner looks
<nhandler> I'll move them probably to the wiki once they are sorted
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm making notes on the ideas page
<akgraner> hope that makes sense to you
<nhandler> akgraner: If you have added them already, feel free to remove them from the -ideas pad.
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> nhandler, if any of these were included on the ubuntu-news.org can you just drop those links into the General Community News Section on the /UWN etherpad
<akgraner> please :-)
<akgraner> I'll summarize them if that's cool with you
<nhandler> akgraner: Anything you can summarize is great. Summary writing is my weak area
<akgraner> nhandler, just drop the links into the other etherpad and I'll summarize away :-)
<akgraner> then move it all to the wiki once the summaries are in place
<akgraner> I planned on summarizing stuff for the next few hours so just worry about dropping the links in and I'll do the rest for ya
<akgraner> then if you all can proof it one more time in the am and publish that would rock
<nhandler> akgraner: Done with the ubuntu-news links (we have gotten bad at posting there). I'll start doing some summaries. I have tomorrow off (and no homework), so I'll be free to finish anything up and handle the publishing checklist
<akgraner> nhandler, great
<akgraner> nhandler, where did you post those at
<nhandler> akgraner: There were only two links that I added under General Community News on /UWN like you said to
<akgraner> I see them now :-) thanks
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> akgraner: Another step we had to skip was generating the PDF version of UWN. It wasn't clear how this was meant to be generated (were you just opening up the wiki and printing to a pdf file?). pleia2 also said there were several issues in the existing pdf versions that have been made.
<akgraner> oh just got to print view
<akgraner> then print to file as pdf
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'll add that to the checklist as well
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright. We should probably make sure we are using the default wiki theme when we do that
<akgraner> I think that was added after the first draft of the checklist was made
<akgraner> yep it wasn't available with the last one we used the pdf for
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> or I would have used the default theme.
<nhandler> akgraner: I figured :)
<nhandler> akgraner: Before I forget, let me just forward an email to you that I sent to pleia2. I know she has a few more things to add, but I want to make sure I get this to you
<nhandler> akgraner: Some items in the email have already been addressed
<akgraner> k thanks - just got it
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you want to group all of the Canonical Sprint video interviews together?
<akgraner> yep in General Community news
<nhandler> Alright. Then I won't waste time writing up individual summaries :)
<akgraner> If you add the links there I'll just write one summary for all of them
 * nhandler hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> (I <3 summaries)
<akgraner> nhandler, I answered the email and CC'd lyz as well - I'll add the information you asked about above re the editor checklist and have that added hopefully before you all publish in the am :-)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, very welcome - I have missed helping with UWN - and hope the last 2.5 months haven't been to frustrating to everyone
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2 I'll format the wiki and get everything ready tonight - etc - can you all proof and publish tomorrow
<akgraner> (I have to work or I'd say I would help with it but I know in the am I won't have time)
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. I'll be around most of the day tomorrow
<akgraner> great!
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll pull from the ideas etherpad and put stuff on the UWN etherpad
<nhandler> akgraner: And any objections to the idea of trying out making all of the UWN positions rotating jobs (i.e. people sign up to do the foo section for the first week of each month rather than every single issue)? It might make the tasks seem less intimidating and allow us to get more help
<nhandler> akgraner: You rock!
<akgraner> andno objection but someone has to know about all the positions and it's hard to get a feel for a section until you do it for a while
<akgraner> I thought we were going to bi-weekly publishing
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. My idea was that the rotating publisher for that week would have that duty (and hunt down missing people and/or fill in when needed)
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep (but you get the idea)
<akgraner> nhandler,  yep I understand, but some people felt comfort in  "this is my section" kinda thing and were more anxious learning new sections all the time
<akgraner> but makes no difference to me
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: For those people, there is nothing stopping them from signing up to do that one particular section each and every issue.
<akgraner> to me it's who ever wants to help with whatever sections they want to an feel comfortable with  - then I'm cool with then just adding what they think needs to go there and the editor just making the final decision if it should be included or not
<akgraner> nhandler, yep..
<nhandler> akgraner: If you want, I can do a mass format to add the wiki markup
<akgraner> adding the format lets me know what still needs to be done and what doesn't
<nhandler> akgraner: :)
<akgraner> it's a check and balance for me
<akgraner> and ensures that each line is looked over - but if you are comfortable doing it that way then that's fine
<akgraner> nhandler, the funny thing about Scott's post, I interviewed him about Upstart and reported his leaving a week before this post
<akgraner> Does no one read the news on Linux Pro online ;-p
<nhandler> akgraner: I know I read about him leaving, I mainly found the story about his time at Canonical very interesting
<nhandler> His description of sabdfl's original email was very funny
<akgraner> nhandler, I am teasing
<akgraner> I agree the post is good - I added it to General Community news :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I might call it an early night. I'll finish anything that still needs doing up tomorrow. I'll also try and sift through some of the links that cj2003 posted on the UWN-Ideas pad
<akgraner> I'll try to get it all sorted out so all you all have to do is publish - I have really missed all this :-)
<akgraner> I'll leave you a note on the etherpad page so you know what all I got around to  (or not)
<akgraner> is that ok?
<akgraner> don't want to mess up your system..
<nhandler> akgraner: That is pefect. Thanks again for everything
<akgraner> anytime - thanks for covering my slack :-)
<akgraner> have a good night!
<akgraner> pleia2, I am making notes on the links I am not including an why in that long list of ideas on the ideas etherpad
<akgraner> most of the links are from 2+ weeks ago and I am not sure if these were included or not so, I am adding them to sneak peek
<akgraner> as it's really late news but incase someone didn't see them we'll at least link to the information
<akgraner> hey there is a scheduling conflict on Tuesday - I'll email the teams it effects
<akgraner> pleia2, you around?
<pleia2> yeah, what's up?
<akgraner> there is a conflict with CC meeting and Ubuntu Audio Dev Team Meeting on Tuesday
<akgraner> I emailed you and Luke
<akgraner> you for CC and Luke for Audio Dev Team
<akgraner> just wanted someone on both CC and Audio Team to be aware
<akgraner> pleia2, so as soon as you or Luke sort it out can you let me know and I'll change the Calendar and newsletter :-)
<akgraner> ok you can  - you know know what I mean
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> the CC meeting has been there for years, I don't anticipate it moving any time soon :)
<pleia2> we'd have to appeal to Mark, but he's been unwilling to change the set times so far
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll pull the Audio Meeting from UWN for now until I hear from Luke - Can you or another CC member let Luke know, please?
<pleia2> yep, sent, and Cc:ed the CC
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler I've gotten all the summaries written and the newsletter formatted...I did not summarize the loco or launchpad sections but rather included the links to those stories as bullet points - it's only six stories if you decide you want the summarized
<akgraner> also I formatted the wiki page removing the ## commented out lines and put all the links and stuff in where they needed to go and formatted the in this issue part
<akgraner> I also deleted the sections that weren't being used and added your names to the  credits - if you all can proof it one more time - it should be good to go
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler  - the write up for the Fridge is here - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN  it's formated correctly I believe - but please double check it
<akgraner> and I am gone for a few hours :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Thanks a lot. I'll take care of getting everything else on the checklist taken care of
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2 I'll be around more to help with UWN - please let me know if you all are busy or can't help publish one weekend and I'll adjust my plans accordingly :-)  so I guess that means - I'm back or well not as unavailable as I have been :-D  woo hoo!
<nhandler> akgraner: That is great news
<akgraner> nhandler, :-)  thanks for publishing as I wouldn't have been able to til late this afternoon sometime
<akgraner> if you run into a snag or something ping me or email (best email address during the day is my work one as I am not logged into my personal one all the time while at work - agraner  linuxnewmedia com)
<nhandler> Thanks. I don't think I had that address
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm going to include the December team report, but I'm going to try a new format. I'll include the governance councils in their entirety. I will also include the names of all teams that have reports for the month (along with a link), but not their actual content. We'll try this for December, and can go from there
<akgraner> nhandler, cool - did you see the example of the reports write up I but in the the reply to your email?
<akgraner> The reason I suggested that format was to 1) Educate People who don't know about the wiki page with all that information on it and 2) to drive traffic to that page so we can gage how many people use that page and the pages that are linked to it)
<akgraner> Hope that makes sense to you, not that I am saying not to try your idea
<akgraner> try it and lets see what feedback we get...:-) just wanted you to know my thought process behind the example I gave
<nhandler> akgraner: I like the idea of an intro, and we can try it out as well (especially since the report will be shorter than normal)
<akgraner> nhandler, sure - have fun with it..(I just wanted you to know my thoughts behind the suggestion) :-)
<nhandler> I added the summaries for the LoCo News and Launchpad News. I also added the Team Reports for December. I'll finish things up after I go to the dentist
<akgraner> nhandler, k thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: I thought 'In the Blogosphere' was for stories coming from blogs not syndicated on Planet Ubuntu.
<pleia2> that's what I thought too
<nhandler> Gah, the wiki is acting up for me and making it difficult to finish up the Weekly Team Minutes section
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: It looks like several dev teams didn't get minutes prepared. Should I put a link pointing to where they should be? Or just not include that meeting?
<pleia2> I'd not include them
<akgraner> nhandler, I deleted those
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> b/c of that reason :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, yes - however blogs can be blogs from anywhere and when the planet section is way to long we can move them around
<akgraner> rather than not include good content we have the ability to move it around to include and still keep in a correct section
<akgraner> make sense?
<akgraner> There are no hard and fast rules it's all very subjective
<nhandler> akgraner: Sort of. It is the same ammount of content either way. Personally, I would rather have them under the Planet section if that is where we got it from and have the blogosphere section blank, but I don't have strong opinions either way
<akgraner> it makes the sections way to big - and we need it to be balanced
<akgraner> people grip when a section goes over 6 or 7 links per section
<akgraner> and to be honest I quit reading anything when it gets that long
<nhandler> Seems dumb to me, the length of the actual UWN is the same. But w/e
<akgraner> that's just the way it is - people hate scrolling through various sections forever - and hence the reason the whole thing needs to be even smaller
<akgraner> ok I think we are speaking past each other - the wiki can be as huge as we want it to be but the plain text version that people are getting on their mobile devices or that we link to on the fridge need to be smaller
<akgraner> and people can click on to the links they want to read
<akgraner> but that can be worked on for another day
<akgraner> also way - you have to understand it's not about what we want but what the audience of readers are asking for
<akgraner> and sometimes what makes sense for them doesn't always go with what we think - :-)
<akgraner> however, at the end of the day , all that really matters is we did the best we could in any given moment and just roll with it :-)
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<pleia2> jasono: please stop using that, you've been asked a couple of times :(
<pleia2> it's terribly rude
<jasono> pleia2 No I haven't I am sorry
<jasono> How is it rude?
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-18
<pleia2> I looked in here (and in beginners team, and in manual, and in new jersey...) because I thought someone was talking, and it was just your away script
 * jasono is back (gone 00:07:59)
<pleia2> imagine if everyone had them, it'd be horrible!
<pleia2> instead you should just use the silent away: /away reason
<jasono> Okey
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219
<nhandler> akgraner: You around to help with the forum post (http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN) ? Otherwise, I'll try and hunt down a moderator (but it might not happen until tomorrow)
<akgraner> nhandler, hey do you still need some help
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, can you handle the forum post?
<akgraner> yeppers
 * nhandler hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> I'll do that now - thanks for publishing! you rock!
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem
<akgraner> nhandler, it's posted :-)
<nhandler> Thanks akgraner
<CensoredBiscuit> meow
 * jasono is away: The Cape
<Pendulum> he's really not going to learn, is he
<pleia2> sigh, when I told him he was also told by different people in both main beginners channels
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'd also already said something to him here
<pleia2> great work on the UWN everyone :)
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks for getting jono's u-n.org request
<akgraner> pleia2, yw - I've missed doing stuff like that glad I could help
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> just pinged Technoviking about getting you and nathan added as a forum moderator
<pleia2> great, thank you
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-19
<Pendulum> is there a dump page for UWN yet? because the interview from OMG! of Neil shold really be in it (I'm happy to write up a quick summary now)
<Pendulum> (and someone ought to mark this moment because it is one of the few times you'll ever hear me say that there's something on OMG that's important to include in UWN ;) )
<pleia2> Pendulum: yep, http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<popey> haha
<Pendulum> popey: was that at me?
<popey> yes
<Pendulum> :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, it's a great interview.. thanks for doing the summary
<akgraner> brb updates say I need to reboot.. :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-21
<akgraner> internalkernel, you about?
 * zkriesse snatches internalkernel 's keyboard
<akgraner> hehe...:-)
<internalkernel> akgraner: hallo, you still around?
<akgraner> internalkernel, yeah - but I got it fixed... thanks though
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel> glad I could be of service XD
<zkriesse> lol
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler internalkernel holstein etc all - if you all will drop the links in by Sunday afternoon - I'll summarize and format
<akgraner> then all you all have to do is publish
<pleia2> aren't we publishing bi-weekly now?
<akgraner> crap
<akgraner> yes
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> see I am all excited about working on UWN again
<akgraner> hehe
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> pleia2, how about I work on the instructions and the new format
<akgraner> based on the survey and get all that in order
<pleia2> sounds good
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel> so... links due next week?
<akgraner> internalkernel, yep but feel free to add them now
<akgraner> it's easier if I can summarize a little at a time rather than all at once :-)
<internalkernel> akgraner: thanks!
<Pendulum> by the way, I'm happy to do summaries if people just poke me with links. The finding links part is the part I'm bad at :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: nhandler ^^
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> not a problem. I kept meaning to say that and somehow kept missing actually saying it
<akgraner> Pendulum, you are awesome with summaries!
<Pendulum> akgraner: aww, thanks :)
<nhandler> Pendulum: I'll definitely take you up on that offer. The summary part is the part I dislike the most
<Pendulum> also, I'm happy to proofread things when I have the time
<nhandler> You rock Pendulum
<holstein> w00t... nooz team :)
<akgraner> I <3 the news team!
<akgraner> it's feel good friday!
<akgraner> :)
<holstein> akgraner: thats my problem
<holstein> i forgot about the 'feel-good' part ;)
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-22
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler we haven't added anything but content since the the test fridge site was added have we..looks like they will start the move to fridge.ubuntu.com this weekend..we need to look back over the test site one more time...however, as far as I know and could tell - nothing has changed...
<akgraner> nothing except new content and editor privileges have been added to ubuntu-news.org that would be different from the test site (I hope that makes sense to you all)  I am going to get a few hours sleep - just holler at me if I've confused you or if you have questions...I'll answer after the sun comes up - thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: I think we've done some plugin updates as well. But the current ubuntu-news.org will still be around for a little bit (even if the domain doesn't point there), right? That way, if something is missed, we have access to the old version
<akgraner> right but we can't add and code changes once it's switched - Canonical will have to review and make any of those going forward
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah, I think it would mainly be content/cosmetic changes (i.e. move this widget, change that text, add that post, etc)
<akgraner> Can you look at the test site and see if you can identify what is not there?  I need to let matthias know as he was wanting to move it over today sometime
<nhandler> akgraner: pleia2 went through a few weeks ago and did a comparison. I'll forward you the email (although it is probably slightly outdated now)
<akgraner> ok that we can do - we just can't introduce new code easily..
<akgraner> ok  - he grabbed the database but wanted to know what else was different
<akgraner> and I need to get the list of any widgets or add-ons they rejected for security reasons as that may be why some items are missing
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, I forwarded the list to matthias and CC'd you and pleia2
<akgraner> so if there are any questions you all should get them as well
<pleia2> I missed this the other day, posting to fridge http://design.canonical.com/2011/01/free-culture-showcase/
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: I mentioned the idea about adding 'Submit to Fridge' links to every post on the Planet in -website. I got a positive response, the only concern was that we would get too many people (ab)using it (so the discussion shifted to ways to prevent abuse)
<nhandler> akgraner: I removed an extra citation from your 'Making Ubuntu More Personal' post on the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-23
<milk> http://awn.planetblur.org/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=1836&page=1&isLive=true - see the last comment. bless.
<CensoredBiscuit> hello
<CensoredBiscuit> milk, that sounds like something my girlfriend would do.
<nhandler> So, I'm still trying to find some time to re-write that Submitting to the Fridge wiki page in bullet/wiki format instead of the way it is now. If anyone has some time, I would really appreciate the help
<holstein> nhandler: i need to post a meeting there
<holstein> and i was reading about how to do it
<holstein> nhandler: ping me if i can do anything to help
<nhandler> holstein: What do you mean? Add a meeting to the calendar?
<holstein> nhandler: ubuntustudio IRC meeting
<nhandler> holstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<holstein> im having a hard time conveying the meeting time properly to them
<holstein> i was going to use the frige
<nhandler> holstein: And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit is the page I need some help with
<holstein> nhandler: yeah, thats not the one i was thinking of
<holstein> either way
<nhandler> holstein: The first link explains how to add events to the fridge calendar
<holstein> i'll be free in a few hours
<holstein> ping me if i can do anything
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-16
<pleia2> been working on SCALE stuff today, no time to write summaries really :(
<akgraner> no worries
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa works on summaries a bit
<dholbach> nice :)
<bkerensa> I wish I knew which stuff needed them and didnt though :)
<bkerensa> akgraner will have to give me a walk through on UWN stuff sometime
<akgraner> hi all
<akgraner> bkerensa, I can do that :-)
<akgraner> thank you for your help I'll start moving stuff over this morning and adding place holders ans stuff
<bkerensa> no problem... I saw pleia2 was busy with scale and wanted to help atleast :)
<bkerensa> Btw have you checked out Prezi?
<bkerensa> http://prezi.com/_tjmrxlithma/what-is-ubuntu-demo/
<dholbach> bkerensa, nice work on the next issue!
<akgraner> nope /me looks
<akgraner> bkerensa, interesting
<dholbach> bkerensa, do we have a picture for the interview too? :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I mean to say "Some days I really dislike wiki pages :-/" in this window :-)
<pleia2> heh :)
<pleia2> I can do editorial review later, but it would be great if you could handle release
<pleia2> the cached copy of mhall's blog http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://mhall119.com/2012/01/ubuntu-tv-the-case-for-unity/
<pleia2> I let him know his site is down (if he didn't realize)
 * pleia2 back to work
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> I'm back and forth between the wiki and the googledoc now
<akgraner> so if anyone wants to get in the wiki let me know - as I am sure my lock will time out
<akgraner> ok all the summaries are in. :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Great
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm taking Becca to an appointment, but will be back in about an hour and a half then I'll publish if someone could review while I'm afk
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Link to review 247?
<akgraner> crap I have edit conflicts with myself
<akgraner> one sec let me clean this up
<akgraner> sigh
<akgraner> I hate the wiki somedays
<MrChrisDruif> Edit conflicts with yourself...that is awkward
<akgraner> yep - one sec this is a bit messy
<pleia2> the flavors meetings weren't pulled over, we need to add that section to the IssueTemplate
 * pleia2 does the template now
<akgraner> ok saving now
<akgraner> pleia2, they weren't updated this week
<akgraner> so I left them out but if someone wants to do them while I'm out that would be cool
<pleia2> edubuntu and xubuntu were
 * MrChrisDruif gets to it
<akgraner> Ahh ok
<MrChrisDruif> As well as Lubuntu
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I guess I read the dates wrong
<akgraner> :-/
<MrChrisDruif> Edubuntu might even move again to weekly meetings
<pleia2> this newsletter covers 9th through 15th, those meetings were on the 9th and 11th
<akgraner> I was looking at Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Did I forgot to update that one?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yeah, Lubuntu is listing the meeting on the 4th
<akgraner> the wiki is saving now - just change it there
<akgraner> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I've got the link for the 11th
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue248
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll be back at 16:30 or so my time - and I'll add In This Issue then publish
<akgraner> does that work for ya?
<pleia2> yep, I'll review once MrChrisDruif is done
<akgraner> great- thanks!
<akgraner> oh did you see I +1 all your thoughts about the wiki pages?  You rock!
<akgraner> bbiab
 * MrChrisDruif didn't see the thoughts about the wiki pages
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, pleia2 the summaries look good, but I don't have time to check if all the links correspond with the summaries etc. You're up ^_^
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> got stuck with an emergency at work, I'll review in 15 minutes or so
<akgraner> hey all
<akgraner> pleia2, I can check the links if ya want - is there anything else besides in this issue?
<Unit193> Hello, Ms Graner
<akgraner> Unit193, hi you're making me feel old :-P
<akgraner> Unit193,  just teasing ya
<akgraner> how are you
<Unit193> I am alive, how about there?
<Unit193> (And that's what is supposed to happen)
<pleia2> akgraner: finished my review, you can check links
<akgraner> pleia2, will do then I'll publish :-)  bbiab
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> did you know http://www.ubuntu.com/news is a redirect to http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/news-and-events
<akgraner> I would have thought it would have re-directed to the Fridge :-/
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't know it, but I confirm your findings
<pleia2> that's disappointing
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<akgraner> pleia2, yep
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue248
<akgraner> Thanks everybody!
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome akgraner
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-17
<pleia2> adding the dmb post to fridge
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-19
<bkerensa> epic connectivity issues
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: We ready to post news yet?
<dholbach> bkerensa, no, I added a few links, but there's still a lot to be added
<dholbach> bkerensa, do you have a picture of the guy you interviewed?
<bkerensa> let me check
<dholbach> that'd be awesome :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: It would seem he did not reply when I asked for one
<bkerensa> I will join their IRC and see if I can get one ASAP :P
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> I'm in the middle of a few other things, but I'll add some stuff later on and we should be able to get the post out today :)
<bkerensa> appears he is not online atm
<dholbach> what's his nick?
<bkerensa> Hmm well I'm going to be here in a bit
<bkerensa> alessandro
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> great, thanks
<bkerensa> its about 2am here so I better get ready for sleep soon :D
<dholbach> good night then, see you later :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Quick question
<dholbach> sure
<bkerensa> When fixing typos
<bkerensa> is there a easy way to find which file in source the typo is located in so it can be fixed and repackaged?
<bkerensa> nano'ing each file seems extensive
<bkerensa> :P
<dholbach> grep -r whateverthetypois .
<dholbach> (in the source tree)
<dholbach> -r for recursive
<dholbach> -i for case-insensitive
<bkerensa> ahh :)
<bkerensa> thanks
<dholbach> anytime :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I wrote a bunch of stuff for the dev news issue
<dholbach> bkerensa, ok, I'll go and post this now
<pleia2> dev news \o/
<pleia2> I'm mentioning it during my getting involved talk tomorrow
<dholbach> nice :)
<pleia2> it's one of my favorite things :)
 * dholbach curtseys
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> bkerensa, and I added a bunch of new folks we can interview
<dholbach> bkerensa, thanks a bunch for doing the interview and adding some other stuff to it!
<dholbach> good work
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-20
<mcbaine1>  Hi there ::: I'm really excited about going to FOSDEM  ... I put an advert in the national newspaper to see if anyone else is going and to get in touch etc... Anybody available for abit of travelling / FLOSS advice here atmo.   ??
<mcbaine1> http://goo.gl/6knuF
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-21
<pleia2> so akgraner, philipballew and I are all at SCALE this weekend
<pleia2> the internet here is pretty awful, so I am thinking our UWN release may be a bit late this week
<pleia2> (I can't go through all rss feeds on internet this bad..)
<Unit193> I'd say canto/newsbeuter, but nevermind ;)
<Unit193> Have fun though!!
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-22
<Silverlion> a beautiful good Morning/Day/Afternoon/Evening/Night around the globe ;)
<mcbaine1> Silverlion, http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/21/2723790/what-are-you-listening-too
<Silverlion> mcbaine1 : what is that?
<mcbaine1> mostly gameing/music news  :: What are you listening to ??
<mcbaine1> Silverlion, hello Are you a Power-PC user ??
<Silverlion> mcbaine1 : nope Laptop
<mcbaine1> macbook pro ?
<mcbaine1> Silverlion, macbook pro ?
<Silverlion> nope ^^ simplely windows
<Silverlion> :D
<mcbaine1> Silverlion, I don't get the joke , but here's a link to a music page for you (You :: stream it ) http://www.topacousticsongs.com/
<mcbaine1> Silverlion::: He's a hak for your browser :::http://www.ghacks.net/2008/10/19/internet-explorer-repair/ ::  Not sure we're on the ??
<mcbaine1> **Not sure we're on the same page ??
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-14
<skellat> Burning Circle Episode 97 is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/130
<pleia2> anyone have a chance to review that audiocast?
<pleia2> skellat: thanks :)
<pleia2> akgraner: stuff has been moved to the wiki and sent to editors for review, I'll do stats tomorrow morning before I head out (11 or so eastern time)
<pleia2> should be good to publish by late afternoon your time :)
<pleia2> just let me know if you can't get to it and I'll make sure it gets out tomorrow night
<JoseeAntonioR> I can do it if not, will be free from 12pm pacific time
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, I have time - blocked out a couple hours so if you need me to do stats I can do those as well
<pleia2> akgraner: should just need to add "In This Issue" section :)
<akgraner> will do - I'm going to lunch in about 45 mins and I'll knock it out then
<akgraner> Good Luck today!  So happy for you!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> philipballew, I can't this year...I have vacation the last week on this month and my daughter has auditions for Govn. School in Raleigh on Feb 8-9 then I have to be in Hong Kong on March 3
<akgraner> I am hoping some of our guys will make it though
<philipballew> ah I see. I'll have to say hello to your team if anyone of them come on out akgraner
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> jeez I should update my laptop more often...:-/
<akgraner> pleia2, Issue 299 will go out in just a few - waiting for this update to finish
<akgraner> grrrrr
<akgraner> I just had a hard panic in ftrace so let's see if I still have a usable laptop :-)
<akgraner> this is kinda ugly
<akgraner> And now the kernel team gets and email from me *sigh*
<akgraner> s/and/an
<philipballew> Kernel issues are tricky akgraner
<akgraner> no kidding  -that's why I emailed the experts
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-15
<akgraner> woot - rolled back to 3.5.0-18 and it seems to work - I'll try and publish this again now - no more updates til I get this done
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sorry, can I help? (my ZNC died earlier)
<akgraner> sure the wiki is ready to go  - I've removed the "work in progress" can you run the scripts and send me a link to the output
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, ^^^
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, for sure, just give me one second
<akgraner> thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: joseeantonior.com/299 should have everything, I'm still working on ubuntu-news.email as the script is broken
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be back in a bit, znc is taking too much memory
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, thank you!
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, forums and ubuntu-news.email have no line breaks :(
<akgraner> I've got one of the kernel team guys helping me right this second so...
<Unit193> As long as my script is working, only OMGUbuntu is down.
<akgraner> ok if you them to me  - I can fix them
<JoseeAntonioR> it's up
<JoseeAntonioR> the outputs are in joseeantonior.com/299 (with no line breaks)
<akgraner> Thank you  - I'm there
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I <3 this team.  You all are awesome!
<Unit193> Except me. ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks to you for re-building it
 * akgraner blushes that honor needs to go to pleia2 
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, there is a sprint this week so I am trying to get some of the folks there to record some stuff for us
<akgraner> will know more tomorrow or wednesday
<JoseeAntonioR> ohhh, right, the recordings!
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, it's fine, just let me know
<akgraner> will do
<akgraner> ok new kernel installed - back to publishing :-)
<Unit193> According to my script, all links are good except for the OMGUbuntu one.  (Not sure if it was clear my last statement)
<akgraner> yep :-)  I knew what you meant
<akgraner> thank you
<Unit193> Alright, great.  I've been known to be unclear. :P
<akgraner> you're fine and Thank you for your help
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, just so you know - when that happens and there line breaks get messed up - you can use the raw text from the wiki and just clean it up a little - quicker than trying to insert the breaks
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, great then
<JoseeAntonioR> so I'd just need to change the links part, basically
<akgraner> no the links stay the same
<akgraner> you pull out any ##
<akgraner> change the last line
<akgraner> and pull out everything above the welcome
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue299
<akgraner> can someone see if this is in their inbox from -news  incase it's hung in moderation
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: here it is
<akgraner> ok cool
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> working on Fridge post and forums now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: fridge goes with script
<akgraner> :-) ok let me look then
<akgraner> pleia2, everything is published
<akgraner> I'll update the wiki in a few - I haven't social media'd anything yet though
<pleia2> akgraner: thnks! :)
<pleia2> akgraner: Jasna handles social media now via the ubuntu_news twitter account (and facebook, and g+)
<pleia2> of course you're welcome to do it personally :)
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: any news on the interviews?
<akgraner> nope - everyone I am trying to get is at the sprint  - one sec let me send something right now :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> just let me know so I can do them asap, we've got 4 days left
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, just cc'd you
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: and here it is!
<akgraner> I threw you under the bus to help :-)
<akgraner> so you may get some emails - hopefully we get some quotes from people as well
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, all my email addresses end up in the @ubuntu.com
 * JoseeAntonioR reads
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> in the hangout I'll try to have them set up their lower third so people know who they are, plus it looks professional
<akgraner> I've Jane and Leanne have emailed me back so I have a quote from Leanne now and Jane asked for clarification on what time we needed it by I said 00:00(EST) on Sunday/0500 (UTC) Monday.  So hopefully we will get some more responses.
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: great, I'll be around all day
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, perfect thank you
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseAntonioR> akgraner: any news?
<akgraner> not yet most of these folks were sprinting this week - they'll get back to us :-) they always do
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-20
<pleia2> anyone have a moment to work on the couple remaining planet posts that need summaries?
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: any news?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: is it fine having links in the summaries?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: it's ok, but only fully written out ones (not linked to text)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: just finished the summaries
<pleia2> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-13
<jose> pleia2: hey, want me to migrate to the wiki>
<jose> ?
<jose> s/migrate/move/
<PaulW2U> Re the bad link that keeps appearing - http://askubuntu.com//stackexchange.com/sites, I think it should be "http://askubuntu.com/ and http://stackexchange.com/sites" It needs to be deleted or amended but I've left it for someone else to decide what to do with it
<jose> PaulW2U: let me fix it
<jose> I'll see if I can fix the script at some point
<jose> oh, looks like a bug when parsing the text
<PaulW2U> jose: Ok, I see that you've deleted the link(s), so I've changed "Top 5 Questions" to "Top Questions" as per last week
<jose> hmm, where is that?
<jose> oh right
<jose> good catch, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-14
<jose> hey pleia2, want me to release?
<pleia2> jose: nah, I'm working on it now
<pleia2> thanks though :)
<jose> cool then :)
<jose> np :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 350 for the week January 6 - 12, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue350ï
<Unit193> That's a new way to version them.
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-17
<pleia2> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/757686-how-to-customize-the-star-wars-screensaver-on-linux
<pleia2> UWN featured in the star wars scrolling :D
<pleia2> PaulW2U: your name!
<PaulW2U> I'm confused, does that make me famous :)
<pleia2> yes, absolutely
<gonyere> congrats!! :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-12
<pleia2> putting together newsletter to send off to editors
<pleia2> not doing much editorial review because I'm still battling this flu, might do more harm than good :)
<pleia2> send off to editors, Unit193 link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue399
<Unit193> Fancy that, 399.
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> going back to bed now
<Unit193> Looks A-ok.
<jose> pleia2: let me know if you need me to release tomorrow
<pleia2> jose: please do in a few hours, I'm still feeling quite miserable
<jose> pleia2: don't worry, I'll take care. hope you feel better soon!
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-13
<jose> pleia2: oh, sorry, sorry, went out and completely missed releasing! doing that now!
<jose> Unit193: mind link checking? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue399
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue399
<imnichol> Hi, I'd like to help write summaries for the newsletter
<imnichol> ^ pleia2
<pleia2> imnichol: hey, sorry I we didn't receive your email, can you send your name and address to lyz@ubuntu.com ?
<imnichol> pleia2, sent.  Thank you!
<pleia2> imnichol: thanks for volunteering! I've added you to the list of folks who gets emailed each friday :)
<jose> thanks for volunteering, imnichol! looking forward to hear from you! :)
<imnichol> Glad to be able to help :)
<Unit193> jose: A-OK.
<jose> Unit193: perfect, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-17
<jose> pleia2: we doing anything exciting for issue 400?
<pleia2> nothing planned :\
<pleia2> this year is eating me already, didn't have time to think of anything
<pleia2> can't believe it's been 2 years already since 300 when we went and got all those famous people quotes ;)
<jose> yeah, same I thought
<ahoneybun> pleia2, I added http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2998-south-florida-app-dev-school/ to the News Letter
<pleia2> ahoneybun: is there a blog post or something instead you can add?
<pleia2> we don't typically just link to event descriptions
<pleia2> even a G+ post would be better
<ahoneybun> oh should I remove it then?
<pleia2> yeah, unless you have an actual article
<ahoneybun> ok np
<pleia2> that does give me an idea though, we link to calendars for upcoming meetings, could add a section to the newsletter giving folks a link to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ so they can browse for local events
<ahoneybun> yea that would be cool
<pleia2> there, added to template :)
 * pleia2 sneaks off for her Saturday off, will return tomorrow night
<imnichol> Hey, could anyone with experience take a look at my summary?
<imnichol> It's the first one I've written and I'd like to make sure I've got the voice right
<imnichol> It's the Skymind one
<ahoneybun> imnichol, I'll look
<ahoneybun> I believe the layout is like that
<imnichol> what layout?
<PaulW2U> imnichol: Most summaries should start with something like "Joe Bloggs writes" or "Joe Bloggs announces"
<imnichol> Ok thanks
<PaulW2U> We like to credit the writer where known not just say what is in the article
<ahoneybun> I moved the text down
<imnichol> ahoneybun, is that standard?  pleia2's email indicates that text should be above the link ;)
<PaulW2U> If it's a Canonical article then we often say "Canonical announces". Hope that helps. :)
<imnichol> PaulW2U, that's great, thank you
<imnichol> ahoneybun, PaulW2U thank you both for the help :)
<PaulW2U> Don't forget you can always look at a previous issue to see how a particular type of summary was written
<PaulW2U> Anyway back to bed - it's past 2am here.....
 * PaulW2U takes a look at issue #300 - http://bit.ly/15hMXk7
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 15 done - 12 to go
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-18
<ahoneybun> does anyone know if the newletter has a rss feed?
<jose> ahoneybun: news cateogy on fridge
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was thinking of making a newsletter app
<mhall119> ahoneybun: is there a scope for it?
<ahoneybun> I could not find one in the store
<ahoneybun> or even a app
<ahoneybun> I'm not having much luck with scopes
<ahoneybun> the trouble is finding a easy api to use for newbies
<pleia2> nice work everyone, moved summaries over to the wiki
<pleia2> imnichol: welcome to the team :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue400
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/MonthYear <--- zot
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> there, fixed
<Unit193> \o/
<imnichol> pleia2, thanks for the help, everyone made me feel welcome
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-18
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
 * PaulW2U checks prep doc, sees 11 summaries still need writing and gets ready for work feeling a little disappointed yet again
<pleia2> I'm sorry, rough day and late night :( I'll finish in the morning here
 * pleia2 seeks sleep
<pleia2> morning \o/
<pleia2> working on finishing up summaries
<pleia2> if anyone else is around, we still need several, tsimonq2, Na3iL, jose?
<pleia2> it's issue 450 :)
<pleia2> bullet pointing phone news
<tsimonq2> *yawn*
<tsimonq2> after I fix my IRC setup, I'll hop right on that
<PaulW2U> on the case :)
<pleia2> I'm finishing up LoCo, so I think it's just the blogosphere articles now
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: don't worry almost done now
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: alright, and I was almost done too XD
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I'll write the last blogosphere summary shortly and then review after 2100 UTC
<pleia2> PaulW2U: great, thanks :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: all done
<pleia2> PaulW2U: great! I'll get these copied over and will send off to editors
<tsimonq2> yay
<PaulW2U> you mean me? :)
<pleia2> Jim pitches in sometimes, and it's a holiday in the US today so there's a chance he's around ;)
<PaulW2U> I certainly hope so.
<tsimonq2> that's why I'm not at school! :D
<tsimonq2> so if you need any more help from me, ping
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue450
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<jose> pleia2: sorry, was working
<tsimonq2> pleia2: do you think it's too early to add links to the doc? Over RSS I got something by the Canonical Design Team via Planet Ubuntu.
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: never too early to add links - go right ahead :)
<tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-19
<pleia2> I'll work on releasing soon
<pleia2> alas, no other editors pitching in today, again :\
<jose> pleia2: let me take a look real quick
<pleia2> jose: thanks
<pleia2> packing for scale, so much chaos over here
<jose> I started packing as well
<jose> anything you want me to bring from here?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> I never asked Debra if she's sending any Ubuntu Book copies
<jose> uh right, I forgot as well
<jose> I'll ask her if she's gonna be there, she can probably bring some with her
<pleia2> she's not :'(
<pleia2> probably good, I owe her another book, haha
<jose> oh! literally just pressed enter
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> someone from pearson may be there
<jose> I think a copy laying around here, I'll see if I can bring it
<jose> otherwise, no books for us :(
<pleia2> I have 3 copies left, so I can probably part with one
<jose> ok, review done
<jose> I've fixed a couple grammar thingies
<pleia2> thanks
<jose> glad to help :)
<pleia2> ugh, still not released, got pulled into other things, will hopefully do soon
<jose> pleia2: want me to release?
<pleia2> jose: no, I've been looking forward to doing 450
<jose> oooooh, I didn't notice we were in 450
<jose> go ahead :)
<jose> I'll go to bed, just checked in :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 450 for the week January 11 - 17, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue450
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-20
<tsimonq2> pleia2: would this go anywhere in UWN? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/01/data-driven-analysis-tmp-on-tmpfs.html
<pleia2> tsimonq2: no, that's a how-to, not news
<tsimonq2> got it :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: there will not be an underabundance of blogosphere links this week, let's say that :)
<tsimonq2> underabundance? is that a word? *shrug*
<pleia2> haha, I'll cull them on friday ;)
<tsimonq2> yeah, there are 3 different articles about the Ubuntu tablet :)
<tsimonq2> (I only put one)
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-21
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can I go ahead and write the summary for the blog post I just cranked out? :P
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yep
<pleia2> I only advise against writing them until I go through the document and delete articles we aren't including
<pleia2> but if you're sure it'll stick around, it's fine
<tsimonq2> pleia2: then tell me? are we going to include my LoCo blog post? :P http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/blog/2016/01/20/
<tsimonq2> s/me?/me/
<tsimonq2> (still fixing some page layou things)
<pleia2> loco posts are a pretty good bet
<pleia2> (I'm in a hotel right now, prepping for evening events, can't review the doc right now)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so I can go ahead and slap something on for a summary?
<tsimonq2> oh cool :D
<pleia2> sure
<tsimonq2> ok cool
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-22
<pleia2> started pruning the link list a bit, I'll finish tonight after the conference and send to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-23
<tsimonq2> pleia2: there is gonna be a UWN this week, correct?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yes, just got back in from conference things, sending email to summary writers momentarily
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Oh ok
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-24
<pleia2> still conferencing today, so things may get done late again tonight
<pleia2> have to fly home o_o
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-18
<mhall119> pleia2: jose did I miss this week's UWN email? or did it not go ou?
<mhall119> out
 * mhall119 realizes pleia2 is/was in Australia 
<pleia2> mhall119: no newsletter this week, there was hardly any news
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-20
<guiverc_t> uwn:  haven't added from planet, v.zimmerman's "-ogle code in draws to close"; if should be in please add.
<guiverc_t> uwn: another on -ogle-code in by j.riddell skipped
<guiverc_t> uwn:  s.graber LXD on debian skipped.  (ok added but deleted when brain registered i'd typed debian; and not in error)
<guiverc_t> uwn:  planet added (as of now)
<pleia2> thanks guiverc_t
<pleia2> I am about to leave for 24 hours of travel home
<pleia2> I'll try to get the newsletter ready for summary writers during one of my layovers, but no promises :\
<pleia2> huh, not much audio and video happening lately
<pleia2> no ubuntu on airs, no podcasts
<pleia2> otherwise, newsletter is shaping up, going to send to summary writers now before next airplane
<pleia2> I also need to prepare a fridge post about our issue 500 question contest
<guiverc_t> :)
<guiverc_t> have a safe & good flight pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-21
<guiverc_t> anyone know where #room? i can find ted gould?
<pleia2> I don't think he does irc much (and not online now)
<pleia2> I usually talk to him on twitter ;)
<guiverc_t> thanks; yes twitter was highlighted more in post; emailing..
<guiverc_t> j.riddell added (~5 hours ago) an entry (plan.ubu) on KDE Neon being unsafe due to polish mirror; yes its KDE & neon... but grabbed me anyway.  it goes into how-to check your ISO post-download.  probably only useful for newbies who don't probably read UWN anyway...
<guiverc_t> uwn: pleia2 - URL for "=== tutorials.ubuntu.com goes live ===  is i believe wrong; i'm changing (old will still be there; but commented for deletion)
<pleia2> guiverc_t: yep, I was tired :)
<guiverc_t> :)
<guiverc_t> for better or worse,  i think i'm done (as in all done I think)
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-17
<guiverc_t> i still think https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html should go on fridge so can i?   i'm still seeing users on askubuntu believing 17.04 is still under support till end-of-jan-2018  (many pages give list 2018-jan for supported life)
<tsimonq2> Go ahead
<guiverc_t> posted.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-18
<oerheks> yay, wine 3.0 released https://www.winehq.org/news/2018011801
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-21
<oerheks> NHSbuntu is a dead project now :-( https://www.openhealthhub.org/t/nhos-closedown-the-final-straw/1385
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/handover-of-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/3490
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-14
<Wild_Man> krytarik, translating the Portugal podcast?
<krytarik> Yes.
<Wild_Man> I don't know
<Wild_Man> It was that way when I started helping
<krytarik> We intentionally never did before, then someone started it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am the only guilty party I can think of :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, is it my
<Wild_Man> FF that is the issue with the numbers not being in the shaded area from 10 down?
<krytarik> Yeah, definitely looks as usual on mine.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Loks good also in my browser .
<Wild_Man> Okay strange I guess FF needs a kick in the pants again
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Or you just zoomed the page in as hell? :P
<krytarik> Can repro it this way here, that is.
<Wild_Man> I am not going to worry about it
<krytarik> Just hit Ctrl + 0 (zero) to reset the zoom level.
<Wild_Man> I did but still outside the lines on the left side
<Wild_Man> of the shaded area that is
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue561 - see what you think ,, proof reading too :P
<mIk3_08> Copy Billy ( Bashing-om ) and thanks a lot
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: :) .. All in this together :P One gets wet .... we all get wet .
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om :-D
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om : We did some changes coz Chris wont like my previous work. that's why I change some of the summary and Chris help me with it.  so, Thanks a lot to Chris. Thanks a lot also Bashing-om.
<mIk3_08> Have a great day. Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: It comes out in the end .. I did make a couple minor edits too when I copied to the WIKI.
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: Wow! Thanks a lot. I noticed it that there are some changes on the summary. I knew it now. that you who change it. Thanks by the way.
<Wild_Man> I only changed the name of the thread from the forum, I was being pulled in to many directions at the time
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: and oh! Thanks also Wild_Man for removing all the companies in the summary. Is it not important to include the company on the news?
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, no, at some point we stopped doing that but it did not get changed in the wiki, until I changed it last night, so you only did what the wiki said to do
<mIk3_08> Copy Wild_Man.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: Do you see anthing on the WIKI that we could do better ? See any mistakes ?
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: none so far. But I re-scan it now. I'm going to message you when I see one.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, just post it here so we can all have a look
<mIk3_08> Copy Wild_Man.
<mIk3_08> Guys;  Be back later. I'm going to post it here when I see any that is to be change. I will review it later. I have some important things to fix. Thanks guys.
<Wild_Man> later mIk3_08
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: \o
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Entroware Launches Hades, Its First AMD-Powered Workstation with Ubuntu Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/entroware-launches-hades-workstation-powered-by-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-amd-ryzen-2-524526.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Here's the Default Theme and Artwork for Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-the-default-theme-and-artwork-for-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-524538.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces 4K Librem 15 Linux Laptop, Updated CPU and GPU for Librem 13 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-4k-librem-15-linux-laptop-updated-cpu-and-gpu-for-librem-13-524540.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Says Things Look Pretty Normal for Linux 5.0, Releases Second RC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-says-things-look-pretty-normal-for-linux-5-0-releases-second-rc-524541.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google is Adding ‘Apt Search’ to the ChromeOS App Launcher @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137692 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Patches GNOME Bluetooth Vulnerability on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-patches-gnome-bluetooth-vulnerability-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-update-now-524542.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu’s Icon Theme Now Extends to Branded & Third-Party Apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137695 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We all happy with UWN561 ? If so, I pull "WIP" in about an hour or so .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, let me look one more time but I think so
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K - looking again is a good thing .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, good to go, I have to run some errands bbl
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) .. good to know .. target time 21:00 GMT .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Remote Working Survival Guide @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/01/14/remote-working-survival/
<Bashing-om> "WIP" pulled .. target time remains 21:00 GMT .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Solus 4 and Budgie 10.5 Desktop Will Finally Be Released in Spring 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/solus-4-and-budgie-10-5-desktop-will-finally-be-released-in-spring-2019-524544.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum next :)
<Bashing-om> And Forum post done .. doing re-directs next .
<Bashing-om> aAnndddd .. re-directs are done. Pending is posting to the social medias :)
<Wild_Man> Doing social media now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ::)) Awaiting slidinghorn too for reddit .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Netrunner 19.01 "Blackbird" Officially Released with New Dark Look @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-netrunner-19-01-blackbird-officially-released-with-new-dark-look-524545.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Done with social media
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: \o/ .
<guiverc> Wild_Man, are you waiting for 2nd [review] for UWN on fridge?  (I wasn't in room so missed it and logs are behind)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, no I pm'd you, I am hoping you will do it today
<Wild_Man> Do you see my message?
<guiverc> okay, no i didn't see the pm (I do now, will look).  are you happy with UWN for fridge publish? (ie. you be 2nd/reviewer)
<Wild_Man> Yes
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-561/
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I got surgery tomorrow .. could be that you will have a load to carry this week :(
<guiverc> hope all goes well for you Bashing-om.  You take it easy, do only what you can (don't push yourself) & get well/recover.  Hope it goes well
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Doc's say I will have 3 days on the couch :(
<guiverc> as long as you have a remote (and something good to watch  -- but yeah if you're the active type - it will be torture..)
<Bashing-om> OH .. I can do ! .. I spent 10 days recently exercising that couch .. maybe by now there are new movies on the cable :) If I am able to sit will be back here soonest :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 561 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-561/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: poke
<krytarik> Helloo!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I got surgery tomorrow - could be I will be out again for a spell :(
<krytarik> Alright, then I hope the new/renewed forces will make up for this - either way, health always comes first, don't worry! :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) .. Hope that it is not as bad as they say might be for recovery. We will see what we will see .
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, December 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/01/15/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-december-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.32 Desktop to Feature a Revamped Theme, Beta Coming Early February @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-32-desktop-to-feature-a-revamped-theme-beta-coming-early-february-524560.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 561 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-561/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME’s New GTK Theme is Ready for Testing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137715 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Entroware Unleash Hades, A Powerful Linux Workstation @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137720 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.0.2 Released with Support for SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 12.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-0-2-released-with-support-for-suse-linux-enterprise-server-12-4-524561.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Deepin Linux 15.9 Released with Support for Touchscreen Gestures, Faster Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/deepin-linux-15-9-released-with-support-for-touchscreen-gestures-faster-updates-524573.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deepin 15.9 Released with Touchscreen Support, Various Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137738 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox Test Pilot Axed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137745 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simon Raffeiner: Updating Micron 1100 Series SSD firmware on Linux @ http://www.lieberbiber.de/2019/01/16/micron-ssd-1100-firmware-update/
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Android-x86 8.1 Officially Released, Lets You Run Android 8.1 Oreo on Your PC @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/android-x86-8-1-officially-released-lets-you-run-android-8-1-oreo-on-your-pc-524576.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Following The Drum Beat @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/following-the-drum-beat.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Software Package Manager to Feature Better Flatpak Support for GNOME 3.32 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-software-package-manager-to-feature-better-flatpak-support-for-gnome-3-32-524580.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop Environment Enters Beta, Promises Numerous Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-environment-enters-beta-promises-numerous-improvements-524593.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Inkscape 1.0 Open-Source Vector Graphics Editor Is Finally Coming After 15 Years @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/inkscape-1-0-open-source-vector-graphics-editor-is-finally-coming-after-15-years-524596.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Announces PureOS App Store for Its Upcoming Librem 5 Linux Phone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-pureos-app-store-for-its-upcoming-librem-5-linux-phone-524597.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: Enigma @ https://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/01/18#enigma
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Addressing Icons Themes (Again) @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-01-18-addressing-icon-themes
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E20 – Espreitando debaixo do capô @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/01/19/s01e20-espreitando-debaixo-do-capo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E20 – Espreitando debaixo do capô @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/01/19/s01e20-espreitando-debaixo-do-capo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Introducing the Lubuntu Council @ https://lubuntu.me/introducing-the-lubuntu-council/
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #118 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-118/
<guiverc> UWN: I propose adding some of the points we relied on in summary email (esp. "make sure your summary is original content (not just copied from the article)") be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines
<Bashing-om> making up the WIkI - will be a slow process .. in small steps to getter done .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ya got yer eyes on this ?
<Bashing-om> Taking a break ,, there is a lot of work yet to be done in the "In the Blogosphere" . I will be back to continue with adding in the other sections as I can .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am here, I will take a look in a little while but I am sick at the moment I caught something, I hope you are recovering well
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Back to it .. recovery is going well - but still in moderate anpoint of pain and as am on pain meds, mind not able to focus. Rote stuff I can handle.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, when you say the Blogosphere need a lot of work do you mean to copy from gdoc to the wiki or the summaries need rewritten? I have not looked yet, I have chills I am freezing at the moment
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The expedient thing to do now is to work the wiki. As soon as I complete someone else can decide on best things for the Blogosphere. Else I will do the best I can with it tomorrow. Got enough to just get the WIKI prepared.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, I think I caught the flu
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Not a good thing .. had me laid on the couch for 10 days ! .. If needed we do what we can with out your input and editing :( I too am not in the least bit stable. On top of the surgery, I have come down with a cold. Yuk !
<Bashing-om> got to go lay down for a spell.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, when it rains it pours, I will have a look at the wiki when it is ready
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Setting up postfix, dovecot and sieve @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2019/01/21/perl-binaries-are-mismatched.html
<Bashing-om> WIKI is set up: pending is edits to all the articles in the blogospere, "In This Issue", and removal then of "WIP" - that I am presently aware of.
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-13
<guiverc> Bashing-om, fyi: I'm making a few comments  (not finished yet)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack - I play catch-up now :D
<guiverc> wiki read thru complete.
<Bashing-om> UWN: New edits completed.
<guiverc> I'm happy :)
<guiverc> (ie. looks good)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: As good as country boys can do :P
<guiverc> As much as I'd like to think of myself as country-boy, alas I'm a suburban ???  so looks good for suburbanites too
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.8 Arrives as a Windows 7 Alternative, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-8-arrives-as-a-windows-7-alternative-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-528835.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Cawbird, the Linux Twitter Client, Scores an Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160596 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP", time to push 20:00 GMT.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu’s Unity Desktop Lives On — in Anime! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160633 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: M/L is away - doing the forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done; Had to abridge the updates sections. Doing the re-directs next.
<guiverc> push 613 to fridge Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done & archive set to 2020. Pending is the social medias postings :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - I know of no reason that we can not :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-613/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge spot checks good.
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Yep, can't see why not.
<guiverc> fb posted
<Bashing-om> wipping :D
<Bashing-om> We do UWN614 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 613 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-613/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-14
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PSA: Windows 7 Support Ends Today, Upgrade to Something Supported Soon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160465 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Best Linux Distros for Windows 7 Users @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160456 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 613 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-613/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to launch IoT devices – Part 1: Why it takes so long @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/iot-devices-pt1-problems
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Why you should upgrade Windows 7 to Ubuntu @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/why-you-should-upgrade-windows-7-to-ubuntu
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Zanshin 0.5.71 @ https://jriddell.org/2020/01/14/zanshin-0-5-71/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes: a secure, flexible and automated edge for IoT developers @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-a-secure-flexible-and-automated-edge-for-iot-developers
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu is Making Changes to its Appearance for 20.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160298 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: New Ubuntu Theme in Development for 20.04 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/new-ubuntu-theme-in-development-for-20-04
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-15
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME 3.36 Will Feature an Improved Shell Theme (And It Looks Very Nice) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160871 (by Joey Sneddon)
<JackFrost> "And you can't change it"
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS to Feature a Refreshed Desktop Theme, Here's What It Looks Like @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-to-feature-a-refreshed-desktop-theme-here-s-what-it-looks-like-528856.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu's Waiting for You, Canonical Tells Windows 7 Users @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-is-waiting-for-you-canonical-tells-windows-7-users-528858.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Intel Patches Security Vulnerability in Linux and Windows Drivers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/intel-patches-security-vulnerability-in-linux-and-windows-drivers-528863.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Developers Start Poaching Microsoft Users After Windows 7 End of Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-developers-start-poaching-microsoft-users-after-windows-7-end-of-support-528865.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dmitry Shachnev: Qt packages built with OpenGL ES support are now available @ https://mitya57.me/weblog/2020/01/qt-opengl-es-packages-available.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Linux Firewall Distribution Improves Its Intrusion Prevention System @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-linux-firewall-distribution-improves-its-intrusion-prevention-system-528869.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KUserFeedback 0.9.90 Beta Release @ https://jriddell.org/2020/01/15/kuserfeedback-0-9-90-beta-release/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 8.1 Officially Released, Based on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-8-1-officially-released-based-on-red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-1-528871.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kubuntu Focus Linux Laptop Is Now Available for Pre-Order, Ships Early February @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-focus-linux-laptop-is-now-available-for-pre-order-ships-early-february-528873.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PinePhone ‘Brave Heart’ Starts Shipping January 17 — Here’s What to Expect @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160958 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-16
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.18 LTS Desktop Environment Enters Beta, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-18-lts-desktop-environment-enters-beta-here-s-what-s-new-528884.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS 6 Will Be Based on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-6-will-be-based-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-528885.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.18 LTS: New Features & Key Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161002 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Xfce 4.16 Desktop Environment Switches to Client-Side Decorations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xfce-4-16-desktop-environment-switches-to-client-side-decorations-528886.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS Makes It Easy to Deploy Linux-Powered Computers in Schools, Businesses @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-makes-it-easy-to-deploy-linux-powered-computers-in-schools-businesses-528887.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Xfce 4.16 is Adopting Client Side Decoration by Default @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161050 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 73 – WSL por Nuno do Carmo (parte 1) @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/ep73/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 73 – WSL por Nuno do Carmo (parte 1) @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/ep73/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-17
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: JetBrains’ New #OpenSource Font Makes Reading Code Easier @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161074 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.18 LTS Beta (5.17.90) Available for Testing @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-18-lts-beta-5-17-90-available-for-testing/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: 5 key steps to take your IoT device to market @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/5-key-steps-to-take-your-iot-device-to-market
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google is Reportedly Working to Bring Steam Support to Chromebooks @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-is-reportedly-working-to-bring-steam-support-to-chromebooks-528899.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 17 January 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-17-january-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: PinePhone, the $149 Linux Phone, Has Started Shipping for the Brave of Heart @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/pinephone-the-149-linux-phone-has-started-shipping-for-the-brave-of-heart-528902.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-18
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Why Windows 7 Users Should Switch to Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160462 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Make Linux Mint Look Like Windows 7 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=160801 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-19
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: The tiniest of Python templating engines @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/01/19/the-tiniest-of-python-templating-engines/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Effortlessly Cool Cyberpunk Desktop is Easy to Recreate on Kubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161202 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Assiste ao vivo ao próximo episódio do Podcast Ubuntu Portugal @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/assiste-ao-vivo-ao-proximo-episodio-do-podcast-ubuntu-portugal/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Xubuntu 20.04 Embraces the Dark Side with New Theme Variant @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161264 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI614 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue614 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Number word sequences @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/01/19/number-word-sequences/
<guiverc> Bashing-om, blogo:  linux in 2020:  s/SCI/SCSI/
<guiverc> Bashing-om, blogo:  Intel Gen7 s/ofGen9/of Gen9/
<guiverc> we could also change Ubuntu 19.04 Updates "End of Life: January 2020" to say "23 January 2020" ???
<guiverc> otherwise looks good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ fixing .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: UWN: edits completed :D
<guiverc> looks good Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great ! set then to go :P
